# Recommend a garage



## DnK (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm currently not far from the Algarve and my front brake wear warning light came on today. I'm expecting to be around Lagos are over the weekend. Can anyone recommend a garage (english speaking preferably) in the area that may be able to replace the brake pads? I've googled and found a couple but I don't want to take a chance and end being ripped off or going to a duffer.


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 29, 2017)

changing the pads is hardly rocket science so the chances of finding a 'duffer' are remote, depending on your driving style if the light has just come on you probably have several hundreds of miles before the job becomes 'urgent'


----------



## DnK (Nov 29, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> changing the pads is hardly rocket science so the chances of finding a 'duffer' are remote, depending on your driving style if the light has just come on you probably have several hundreds of miles before the job becomes 'urgent'



Point taken re simplicity. If I had trolly jack I'd do it myself.


----------



## witzend (Nov 29, 2017)

Just off the N125 opposite one of the Manta Rota turnings HERE Garage I've used very nice owner speaks good English 37.170393   -7.540535 I hope if you use them all will be well it was for us and would return.


----------



## DnK (Nov 29, 2017)

witzend said:


> Just off the N125 opposite one of the Manta Rota turnings HERE Garage I've used very nice owner speaks good English 37.170393   -7.540535 I hope if you use them all will be well it was for us and would return.



Thanks Witzend thats what I was looking for someone who's a definite go to.


----------

